# 3000pts Iron Warriors Heavy Assault



## Kramanal (Jun 11, 2009)

Thought I'd put my 3000pt Heavy Assault force up for scrutiny.

My Iron Warriors are going to be fighting for the Warmaster probably against Imperial Fists at the siege of Terra. 

3000pts either annihiliation or Command and control.

HQ(1-4)
Ferrus Ironclaw - Master of the Armoury (220)
Servo harness, Conversion beamer, Orbital Bombardment
gives Stubborn, Dreadnoughts as HS as well as elite, 

Troops(2-9)
2 Tactical Squads(350)
Mg+MM

Elite(0-6)
Nizpal - Tankmaster(155)
allows 3 tank unit as 1 heavy support choice, gives all tanks siege shields.
gives Devestator sqd's "Tank Hunter"
5 Dreadnoughts(650)
TLLC+DCCW+HF

Fast Attack(0-6)
3 Grav Tank(270)
2 Land Speeder(180)

Heavy Support
3 Vindicators under Nizpal(345)
4 Predators(480)
Ac+LCsponsons
Dev squad under Sgt Tourabbadon.(349)
Sgt has special ML(Krak = St8 Ap1)
Gives squad +1 to cover,4 more dev can take his special ML

Army will probably face superheavies or Titans.
Please give me your honest opinion.
I don't expect to win but I want to give a decent showing.
(I don't have any superheavies or titans).
I have most other models available just no aircraft or superheavies.


----------

